# Flamenco dances



## Levanda

Moderators please is not suitable on this section please move to other.

Do forum members enjoying Flamenco dances? Just little be maybe too aggressive dance, I do try go little to cynical about that but do anybody thinks is little to sexists oppressive dance but I love to watch it. Is powerful dance. On Arte TV is available to watch. 
http://concert.arte.tv/fr/rocio-molina-presente-danzaora-la-biennale-dart-flamenco


----------



## Metairie Road

I love Flamenco and Spanish traditional dance in general. I came to it via classical composers such as Albenez, de Falla etc. who drew on traditional themes for much of their music.

I'm not going to get into the sexual and social dynamics of Flamenco, it is what it is - a product of its time and place in history. I suggest you relax and enjoy it, I don't think the viewing of Flamenco is going to set back the cause of womens rights or spawn a new generation of Chauvanists.

*Albéniz - Asturias (Leyenda) Orchestral suite - Ballet José Racero*
Originally composed for piano





Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Strange Magic

Flamenco dance (Baile) is perhaps best understood and appreciated if it is experienced within its original and authentic context. That is to say if it is shown with its traditional accompaniment of guitar (Toque) and song (Cante), in a flamenco gathering of aficionados and their guests. As we know, flamenco began with Cante, and only later added Toque and Baile, and while both solo flamenco guitar, and also dance now are performed as standalone arts increasingly separated from the central core of song, the student of flamenco always anchors him/herself in the primacy of Cante. The above video captures a flamenco troupe of professional dancers, singers, and guitarists in performance--for pay, to be sure--but one that shows the three elements of a traditional flamenco _juerga_ at play, with the dance in its role as partner in a trilogy of disciplines. The flamenco selection shown, the _palo_, is a _Tango Gitano_.


----------



## helenora

here is my favorite flamenco dancer ever *Carmen Amaya*





and here to contribute to a ballet thread Yulia Stepanova in Don Quixote


----------



## Strange Magic

helenora, I share your enthusiasm for Carmen Amaya. Near the end of her remarkable career, Amaya appeared in the film _Los Tarantos_ with an equally remarkable dancer in her early teens. This amazing dancer, Antonia La Singla, went on to establish her own career as a dancer in the style of Amaya, all the while as a deaf mute! There is little footage of La Singla: here is some.


----------



## helenora

Strange Magic said:


> helenora, I share your enthusiasm for Carmen Amaya. Near the end of her remarkable career, Amaya appeared in the film _Los Tarantos_ with an equally remarkable dancer in her early teens. This amazing dancer, Antonia La Singla, went on to establish her own career as a dancer in the style of Amaya, all the while as a deaf mute! There is little footage of La Singla: here is some.


she is amazing! and really Amaya's style. It's such a pity there are very few footage of both of them. and about Amaya there is only one DVD released dedicated to her life.


----------



## Strange Magic

I can recommend without reservation the book _Queen of the Gypsies_ by flamenco guitarist and historian Paco Sevilla. Paco Sevilla is one of the best popular writers about flamenco, and _Queen of the Gypsies_, while not only being a very complete biography of Carmen Amaya, is also one of the best histories of traveling troupe flamenco in the first half of the 20th century--you will meet all of the well-known flamenco dancers, guitarists, and singers of that era in this book--it is a must-have for anyone interested in flamenco. Because Sevilla self-published all his books, though, they may be difficult to locate.


----------



## helenora

Strange Magic said:


> I can recommend without reservation the book _Queen of the Gypsies_ by flamenco guitarist and historian Paco Sevilla. Paco Sevilla is one of the best popular writers about flamenco, and _Queen of the Gypsies_, while not only being a very complete biography of Carmen Amaya, is also one of the best histories of traveling troupe flamenco in the first half of the 20th century--you will meet all of the well-known flamenco dancers, guitarists, and singers of that era in this book--it is a must-have for anyone interested in flamenco. Because Sevilla self-published all his books, though, they may be difficult to locate.


Thank you very much, Strange Magic.I'll try to find it. And first of all I'd like to see her dancing as she is a dancer. it's the same for music. one thing is to read about them ( and it's very important), as music is for listening , so is a dance is for seeing.


----------



## Becca

Have you seen Carlos Saura's film _Carmen_ with Antonio Gades & Laura del Sol? Flamenco meets Bizet!


----------



## helenora

yes, I've seen. I like Carlos Saura's films


----------

